
Ask HN: What are comprehensive resources to learn digital product design? - brainlessdev
I&#x27;m a software developer (mainly web) with an interest in design. I believe I have a good intuition from my experience working with designers, but I would like to turn this into more solid knowledge.<p>I&#x27;m struggling to find a comprehensive resource that teaches me graphic design and digital product design foundations such as color theory, spacing, rhythm, and most likely other concepts I haven&#x27;t heard about yet.<p>I need something that guides me through the world of design, and not an aggregation of articles (of which I already read a lot).<p>Any ideas?
======
ArtWomb
I usually point folks to a few top-notch online courses:

[https://www.coursera.org/calarts](https://www.coursera.org/calarts)

[https://dschool.stanford.edu/resources](https://dschool.stanford.edu/resources)

[https://designlab.ucsd.edu/education/online-
education/](https://designlab.ucsd.edu/education/online-education/)

[https://www.gv.com/sprint/](https://www.gv.com/sprint/)

But what I find particularly helpful is looking at how elite firms do
"process". Before developing the product, it may be necessary to cement the
pipeline, the workflow

[https://www.pentagram.com/work/mit-media-
lab](https://www.pentagram.com/work/mit-media-lab)

[http://www.appliedaesthetics.org/ART132-01/19/NEXT.pdf](http://www.appliedaesthetics.org/ART132-01/19/NEXT.pdf)

------
rchaud
The PDF book "Refactoring UI" has been a helpful reference as it focuses on UI
design for apps and websites. Some free articles from the book are available
on the site:

\- Building your color palette: [https://refactoringui.com/previews/building-
your-color-palet...](https://refactoringui.com/previews/building-your-color-
palette/)

\- Labels are a last resort: [https://refactoringui.com/previews/labels-are-a-
last-resort/](https://refactoringui.com/previews/labels-are-a-last-resort/)

This article from learnui.design provides a quick and dirty overview about
some basic design principles that non-designers tend to not think about:

\- [https://learnui.design/blog/why-beginning-designers-dont-
nee...](https://learnui.design/blog/why-beginning-designers-dont-need-grids-
type-scales-color-theory.html)

